# Cypress mulch and mites



## Zoomin31 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am just trying to get ready for my tegu when he gets here in august. I have never used cypress mulch and I am curious do I have to worry about bugs or mites? If so cab I treat it with prevent a mite?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2011)

What i do with cypress mulch is bake it at like 400* for like 15-20 mins to kill anything that may be living in it, this way i dont have to treat it with anything, not sure how prevent a mite would work on a baby tegu


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 3, 2011)

It is very common for Cypress Mulch to contain Springtails. Springtails are not mites.

Springtails are a very very small hopping bug that eats mold & mildew and require very high humidities. They do not bite animals of any kind, they do not contribute to any form of infection are in no way harmful to you, your pet or your environment. They do eat mold & mildew and thus are a beneficial form of microfauna. Lastly, since they require very high humidity they will not survive in general home conditions (even in the hot/humid season). 

If you decide you are utterly intolerant of having microfauna in your home, you can heat/dry the mulch and the Springtails will all die. You can do this by spreading it out in the sun or bake it in the oven. Spreading it on a black tarp would be ideal, asphalt will be a very suitable option and a concrete driveway or sidewalk will work just fine (grass will not work nearly as well). There is no need to use high temperatures in the oven as you are simply using the heat to dry out the mulch, not to 'sterilize' it with heat. The Springtails require high humidity and the oven will surely dry the mulch out. Using higher temperatures only increases the (slight) possibility of the mulch igniting. 


I have personally had Springtails in both reptile enclosures as well as on the surface fo aquariums for many years. I've also cultured them a few times as a food source for small reptiles or amphibians.

Springtails are commonly misidentified and ample time/effort/energy is wasted removing this beneficial microfauna...


----------



## james.w (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with Toby, I would just put it in the enclosure and not worry about it.


----------



## Zoomin31 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## got10 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm still trying to find a nursery that has cypress mulch in NY, Any ideas


----------

